# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA, Incrementar rendimiento, Optimizar recurso Agua, Capacitacion en Riego por goteo

## riego

.* UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA  LA MOLINA*  * FACULTAD  AGRONOMIA *    *    CURSO:    SISTEMA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO*  *  DISEÑO, OPERACIÓN Y EVALUACIÓN*   *  Caña de azúcar, cultivos hortícolas y frutales *   *  21  y  22   Agosto *   *  OBJETIVOS *  * Conocer características fisiológicas de cultivos con fines de diseño. *  *Transferir conocimientos teóricos-prácticos en la operación de riego.* *Capacitar en el uso software KRIEGO, para diseñar riego por goteo.* * Plantear estrategias de riego y fertirriego para optimizar uso del agua y mejorar rendimientos.*  *   EXPOSITORES  *  *  Ph.D. Salomón Helfgott Lerner,     Ing. Miguel Cañamero Kerla,     Ing. Tanya Laguna Yanavilca *   *  DIRIGIDO A *  * Consultores y Asesores agrícolas, Ingenieros Agrónomos, Agrícolas y Administradores de campo. Agricultores y Productores Agrarios. Tecnicos y Profesionales de las Juntas de Usuarios de Riego. Tecnicos y Profesionales del Area de  Parques y Jardines de Municipios Locales y Provinciales. Interesados en la Tecnificacion del riego por goteo. *   *   INFORMES  *  * Srta. Delia 944 823 230.      Ing. José Murga   993 553 177
email:  cursoriego@lamolina.edu.pe, cursos_riego@kriego.net, jmurga_2001@hotmail.com*   *   MATERIAL A ENTREGAR  e INVERSION *  * Certificación  de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina como asistente y/o aprobado
Copia de las ponencias del curso
Instalación en laptop del asistente, el SOFTWARE DE RIEGO POR GOTEO
Publicación tecnica: Innovación Tecnológica en Riego
Inversión  US$250 Dólares Americanos.
Depósitos en  Banco de Crédito Cta Cte. en soles: 191-0031059-0-26
Depósitos en  Banco de Crédito Cta Cte. en dólares: 191-0417171-1-58
A nombre de FUNDACION PARA EL DESARROLLO AGRARIO, FDA
Enviar voucher escaneado a: jmurga_2001@hotmail.com*   *   PRE  INSCRIBETE  *  www.kriego.net/preinscripcion.htm  www.lamolina.edu.pe/facultad/agronomia/cursos/cursodsrg/informes.htm   *  CONTENIDO  CURSO *   *1.-   CULTIVOS *  *       1.1. Cultivo de caña de azúcar
           1.2.   Cultivos Hortícolas
                    Aspectos fisiológicos, desarrollo del cultivo, riegos y  fertilización con fines de diseño.*   *2.-    CLASIFICACIÓN     SISTEMAS  DE RIEGO LOCALIZADO*   *3.-    VENTAJAS Y DESVENTAJAS*    *4.-    DESCRIPCION DEL SISTEMA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO* 
[B]          4.1.Cabezal de riego o centro de control
          4.2.Red   de Distribución  *5.-    OPERACIÓN DEL RIEGO*  *      5.1. Planificación del Riego
          5.2. Fertirrigación
                Seguimiento y Monitoreo: Método Tradicional y Método DRIS*  *6.-    DISEÑO DE UN SISTEMA  DE RIEGO LOCALIZADO ALTA FRECUENCIA*  *           6.1. Diseño Agronómico
           6.2.Diseño Hidráulico
           6.3.Diseño cabezal: Filtrado, Inyección fertilizantes, Selección equipo de impulsión*  *7.-    EVALUACIONES EN EL SISTEMA DE RIEGO LOCALIZADO DE ALTA FRECUENCIA *  *  7.1. Uniformidad de Riego
      7.2. Coeficiente de Variación de Fabricación.
      7.3. Evaluaciones de Goteros y Cintas de Riego*  *CASOS ESTUDIO A DESARROLLAR      CASO ESTUDIO N° 1 
 Diseño Agronómico
   a-) Cultivo Caña de azúcar, Parcela de 20 ha
           1-) Configuración surco 1.50m y  mangueras de goteo   cada 3.0 m
           2-) Configuración surco 1.50m y  cintas cada 1.5 m
           3-) Configuración surco TIPO PIÑA  y  cintas cada 2.6 m
b-) Cultivo cebolla, Parcela 5 ha
        1-) Configuración tradicional     CASO ESTUDIO N° 2 
Diseño Hidráulico
 a-) Diseño Unidad de Riego.-  Cultivo Paprika, Parcela de 5 ha
 b-) Diseño Unidad de Riego.-  Cultivo  Quinua, Parcela de  5  ha
c-) Diseño Unidad de Riego.- Cultivo Cebolla, Parcela 5 ha
     1-) Configuración 4 hileras
     2-) Configuración tradicional     CASO ESTUDIO N° 3
Cabezal  Filtrado
a-) Diseño según caudal de operación y fuente de agua.-   Parcela de 10 ha
Equipo Bombeo.- Selección de equipo  y/o  Desnivel topográfico para impulsión y operación
a-) Parcela de 20 ha.
b-) Parcela de 10 ha.     CASO ESTUDIO N° 4
Evaluación del  Sistema de Riego Monousuario
a-) Coeficiente Uniformidad de riego en Cultivo Caña de azúcar, Parcela de 20 ha
b-) Coeficiente de Uniformidad de riego en  Cultivo Cebolla, Parcela 5 ha
c-) Coeficiente de Uniformidad en  Cultivo de Palto, Parcela 10 ha*   * QUEREMOS COMPARTIR CON USTEDES: *   *El futuro del riego en el Perú, *  autor  Banco Mundial. *Fertirriego con caudal reducido,  *  autores: A. Campos R., D. Cruz B. *Aplicaciones de software en  riego presurizado,  *  autores  M. Cañamero K., T. Laguna Y., S. Helfgott L. *Video de aplicativo "Seleccion de bombas"  *  autor  KRIEGOSoftware Riego Goteo.pdfFERTIRRIEGO CAUDAL REDUCIDO.pdfTemas similares: CURSO :  RIEGO POR GOTEO, DISEÑO, OPERACION Y EVALUACION. Capacitacion e Inversion. Optimizar Recurso Hidrico e Incrementar Rendimientos de cultivos. Artículo: Bomberos controlan incendio en Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina Artículo: Continúa búsqueda de decano de universidad agraria La Molina desaparecido el 15 La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida LI Convención Nacional de Entomología Agraria-la molina

----------

